# Heckington Manor, December '15



## DecayingHalls (Dec 8, 2015)

Hello all, been exploring since '13 but never managed to write a report so heres my first one, some criticism would be great! 

Vistied with *DirtyJigsaw* and another non member, second visit to this place and its still a great mooch around for a sunday afternoon. 

Info (stolen from DirtyJigsaw)

_Heckington Manor was built in the 18th century on a 2 and a bit acre site including outbuildings some of which appear to be stables.

In the 1980's the Manor was refurbished into a private practice for alcoholism treatment, during the time the clinic was open they treated up to 2,00 people.

The clinic was good for the local economy, employing 30 local people and bringing patients and visitors to the area. “Some patients even moved to the area to be near the place”

The focus for funding residential care nationally has shifted to illegal drugs and the Ferdowse is no longer regarded as a priority. The clinic's medical director warned that alcohol is a bigger problem than headline-catching drugs. "It is dangerous that the government is giving priority to drugs because alcohol is far more dangerous than illegal drugs."

By 2003 the Government had drastically cut funding for alcoholism treatment and the good Dr had no choice but to pull the plug on his pride and joy, the only residential clinic for alcoholics in the Lincolnshire area._

*ON WITH THE PICS*


Heckinton Manor, 2015 by DecayingHalls, on Flickr


Heckinton Manor, 2015 by DecayingHalls, on Flickr


Heckinton Manor, 2015 by DecayingHalls, on Flickr


Heckinton Manor, 2015 by DecayingHalls, on Flickr


Heckinton Manor, 2015 by DecayingHalls, on Flickr


Heckinton Manor, 2015 by DecayingHalls, on Flickr


Heckinton Manor, 2015 by DecayingHalls, on Flickr


Heckinton Manor, 2015 by DecayingHalls, on Flickr


Heckinton Manor, 2015 by DecayingHalls, on Flickr


Heckinton Manor, 2015 by DecayingHalls, on Flickr


*THANKS FOR LOOKING!*


----------



## krela (Dec 8, 2015)

Almost but not quite! You need to follow the instructions here:

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/31184-add-images-posts.html#post307565

for photos to work.

Cheers!


----------



## DecayingHalls (Dec 8, 2015)

thank you for the help bud! all done now and will continue that way from now on


----------



## krela (Dec 8, 2015)

Well that was worth the wait.  Welcome to the forum and great first post!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 8, 2015)

That's a great first report there..really like pic 5 with the window and ivy..I have a soft spot for windows with nature taking over it.welcome to the forum.


----------



## DecayingHalls (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow thank you so much man I really appreciate!


----------



## DecayingHalls (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you! Windows are my guilty pleasure haha and a bit of ivy always helps the shot! Thank you for the welcome


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice shots and a nice house.


----------



## DecayingHalls (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you, it's a really nice mooch around if you're in the area, some good bits to see


----------



## Rubex (Dec 8, 2015)

Fantastic shots DecayingHalls! I wouldn't mind having a look around here


----------



## cunningplan (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice set and place there


----------



## DecayingHalls (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you so much you should definitely go for a wander


----------



## DecayingHalls (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks plan!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice one mate, good to see you on the forum. Nice set of piccies


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 9, 2015)

What a fantastic first report! Looking forward to seeing many more! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 9, 2015)

The stained glass window is quite something and looks 1900's.Great shots thanks.


----------

